# We have Broken over 160 Verified Postive Reviews



## Gizmo (12/9/14)

We would really like to thank all you guys for the support! We have just broken 167 positive reviews!

If you haven't reviewed us yet, We would really appreciate some extra thumbs up! 

Here are our amazing testimonials and product reviews from our awesome customers!

http://vapeking.co.za/testimonials-and-product-reviews.html

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (12/9/14)

Wow! Well done @Gizmo and well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/9/14)

thats pretty impressive and a surely shows the type of service supplied. well done and keep it up


----------



## Gizmo (16/9/14)

Goodness me thanks for the support on the forum guys we have just hit 190 Reviews!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (17/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nibbler (3/10/14)

Every time I visit is time and money well spent. Keep up the awesome shop and people

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Eagle (7/11/14)

Great on the positive reviews, but in my opinion they're only reflective of good service if you also display ALL the negative reviews submitted. I've posted positive and negative reviews, but the negative reviews never get posted on your site. For me, a negative review gives me more confidence in purchasing a product. A product purchased which only had positive reviews to which I have a bad experience with, just results it me not trusting the supplier and never purchasing from them again. Even when I have sent emails, if it doesn't concern a query about an order or product, it never gets responded to.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/11/14)

Eagle said:


> Great on the positive reviews, but in my opinion they're only reflective of good service if you also display ALL the negative reviews submitted. I've posted positive and negative reviews, but the negative reviews never get posted on your site. For me, a negative review gives me more confidence in purchasing a product. A product purchased which only had positive reviews to which I have a bad experience with, just results it me not trusting the supplier and never purchasing from them again. Even when I have sent emails, if it doesn't concern a query about an order or product, it never gets responded to.



Hi Eagle

I will have a look I am not sure why the negative reviews are not showing, I will contact the Yotpo developers to get help. Please inbox me the details of the order you are querying and I will have a look for you


----------



## Eagle (7/11/14)

Thanks for the reply. As I mentioned, I'm not always commenting/reviewing in response to an order. In any event, I don't see how your review system would be able to identify and filter negative reviews out automatically. I understand you would want to moderate out abusive negative comments from reviewers, but I have only ever submitted negative comments in response to reviewing a product, not your service.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/11/14)

Eagle said:


> Thanks for the reply. As I mentioned, I'm not always commenting/reviewing in response to an order. In any event, I don't see how your review system would be able to identify and filter negative reviews out automatically. I understand you would want to moderate out abusive negative comments from reviewers, but I have only ever submitted negative comments in response to reviewing a product, not your service.



Hi There

As i said there must be a setting somewhere which needs to change, I am not sure how it works and Giz isnt here so I have mailed the devs


----------



## Eagle (7/11/14)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Eagle (10/11/14)

I'm all for submitting positive reviews when it's due, but there is definitely a place for negative reviews in helping making a better decision as to whether or not to purchase. I'm now convinced that you're filtering out negative reviews so as not to affect sales. Apart from the fact that still none of the negative reviews I submitted are being reflected, even after verifying from the confirmation email sent, one of the products I negatively reviewed raising my concerns on it's safety based on some research I had done on the web went on sale on your website a day later. I suppose to get rid of the stock before anyone else discovers the same thing.


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/11/14)

@Eagle, there are definitely negative reviews that I can see in some of the products, so I doubt that it would be 'intentionally' filtered out. Have look at the Kraken RBA and more recently the VK Apple juice. Both have negative reviews.
You might want to send @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo *a PM* with some more details of your review. More info would likely help them too, should it be an issue with YOTPO itself, or a custom filter that may be active to allow only verified buyers/reviewers.
I certainly would not want the whole world to leave negative comments on products I sell just because someone on the interwebz say they are crap. That someone would have no idea of a company's after sale service to ensure a customer gets a satisfactory working product, even if the product itself is crap.
Just my

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (10/11/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> @Eagle, there are definitely negative reviews that I can see in some of the products, so I doubt that it would be 'intentionally' filtered out. Have look at the Kraken RBA and more recently the VK Apple juice. Both have negative reviews.
> You might want to send @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo *a PM* with some more details of your review. More info would likely help them too, should it be an issue with YOTPO itself, or a custom filter that may be active to allow only verified buyers/reviewers.
> I certainly would not want the whole world to leave negative comments on products I sell just because someone on the interwebz say they are crap. That someone would have no idea of a company's after sale service to ensure a customer gets a satisfactory working product, even if the product itself is crap.
> Just my



@Kuhlkatz makes a few very valid points. I too can see that there are negative reviews as mentioned above. Follow the above advice. I believe this will be the best way @Eagle to get clarity on his concern


----------

